# Stu Kennedy - composer & mockup programmer



## stukennedy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, 

thought I'd say hello properly and get more involved on here.

I compose for film/tv and have been working as a mockup programmer for composer David Arnold.

here's 2 small examples from the current Narnia movie comparing my mockup with the final recording:

http://soundcloud.com/stukennedy/sets/voyage-of-the-dawn-treader-2m1a-comparison/
http://soundcloud.com/stukennedy/sets/dawntreader-6m3/

say hi

Stu


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Lex (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Stu.

Welcome

aLex


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Stu,
beautiful work and welcome to a great place!


----------

